# Help me with BLD edges!



## aguuugw (Jun 6, 2014)

Done


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 6, 2014)

use a piece that isnt on the top layer then?


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 6, 2014)

It is the same thing: do a setup move, T-perm, setdown move. 

Get the DR to the buffer: D2 L2 T-perm L2 D2 and continue from there.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 7, 2014)

Congratulations on getting a bld solve!

Also to avoid requesting mods to delete a thread and having to make one everytime you have a question; check out this great thread. 

One answer BLD question thread blind

You can post in/even read though to get lots of great help as there has been lots of questions asked and answered already.


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 7, 2014)

Also, I strongly suggest you learn M2 for edges as soon as possible (I mean do it right now  )


----------

